# The Point at Poipu rebranded to The Point at Poipu, a Hilton Vacation Club



## artringwald (Jul 27, 2022)

It's official. I got the email today. I was glad to hear that the cost of rebranding will not come out of the HOA budget. I just hope they continue with the plans to upgrade the units, particularly the kitchens. Here's what they said.

Dear Owner,

As promised in August 2021, we made a commitment to keep you informed of any changes about Hilton Grand Vacations’ acquisition of Diamond Resorts. We are excited to report that efforts are currently underway at *The Point at Poipu* to bring the property under the Hilton Grand Vacations brand.

The rebranding will take place during August 2022. Once rebranded, the new name will be *The Point at Poipu, a Hilton Vacation Club * — the property’s name under your governing documents and your Owners Association name will not change. Certain additional Diamond properties will be undergoing similar rebranding, with the process expected to take place over a phased, multiyear period.

*Access and Reservations*
 Please rest assured that your ownership rights and access will not be changed or diluted once the property is rebranded. Your timeshare ownership and contract will remain the same, and you will continue to make reservations the same way you do now.

*Maintenance Fees*
 Additionally, your association’s 2022 maintenance fees will not change as a result of the rebranding. Hilton Grand Vacations will cover the main rebranding costs, such as signage and collateral, needed to meet Hilton Grand Vacations’ brand standards.


----------



## goaliedave (Jul 28, 2022)

Actually it says only that 2022 MF won't change - of course, since they were billed back in November 2011 so that would generate owner disillusion - but makes no promise 2023 will exclude the remainder of the rebranding costs.

Awaiting an interesting November to see how much 2023 MF increase at all the rebranded resorts.


----------



## TJALB (Aug 21, 2022)

artringwald said:


> It's official. I got the email today. I was glad to hear that the cost of rebranding will not come out of the HOA budget. I just hope they continue with the plans to upgrade the units, particularly the kitchens. Here's what they said.
> 
> Dear Owner,
> 
> ...


Please tell me where you obtained this letter. I can’t find anything like that on the DRI website. 
Thank you!


----------



## magmue (Aug 21, 2022)

I got that email too, from HGV. Subject line: Exciting Update About Your Resort, and addressed to Dear Owner. I'm thinking it went out to all the owners of a deeded P@P week.


----------



## TJALB (Aug 21, 2022)

Thank you for your reply. I’m a deeded (KBC) Ka’anapali Beach Club  owner. Maybe that’s why I haven’t received it.


----------



## timsi (Aug 22, 2022)

"Hilton Grand Vacations will cover the main rebranding costs" 
I bet the main cost of rebranding is not actually stickers and such but rather the time spent by the resort staff who are actually paid by the owners.


----------

